
Let the Other 95% of Great Programmers in (2014) - runesoerensen
http://paulgraham.com/95.html
======
runesoerensen
This essay didn't fare well when it was initially posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8799572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8799572)

The discussion left me with the impression that the lack of progress in terms
of making skilled labor immigration easier wasn't just a result of
Washington's/politicians inability to get things done. That was however the
reason I would usually hear when debating immigration hurdles with friends in
the Bay Area.

It was pretty clear that keeping immigration difficult and very limited, even
for skilled people, was _also_ very much a popular position that largely
reflected many HN users (presumably US voters).

Posting again to see if anything has changed in terms of how this community
view and value foreign labor in tech?

